# Grapes and stuff



## Kaff

Hello,
I was wondering after reading several conflicting suggestions about fruits, grapes (seedless) in particular. I have read they are toxic to hedgehogs and have read that they can be useful in hydrating a sick hedgie. What other fruits are safe and nutrious for sure? Can someone with more experience than my none advise?
K


----------



## FiaSpice

I've never heard grapes where good at hydrating hedgie, IMO the best things to to in those case is seringe water. As for safe fruits and vegies LizardGirll made a good book about hedgehog care, check page 59 of her pdf

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4163&p=33863&hilit=book+download#p33863


----------



## Kaff

Merci!
This book is wonderful! How generous and altruistic of the author to make this version available! Hedgehogs everywhere are grateful, and not grape-full. :ugeek: (sorry) and thanks again.


----------



## Hedgiepets

My vet advised against feeding grapes to the hedgehogs, since it has caused renal failure in dogs. He said "Better safe than sorry"


----------



## karidaluv

OH NO!

I've been feeding Rex green seedless grapes for the past 3 weeks. Not everyday, but as his treat two days a week. So far his poop is fine, he's normal and he's not any different, but I'm wondering how bad he could be affected since he's been eating green seedless grapes for a few weeks now?

I feel so bad. I read that grapes were fine for hedgies on the hedgehog world website and on a few vet sites as well. Maybe they're out of date, but I saw the food list from another recent post reply and when I saw grapes could cause renal and kidney failure, I wanted to cry.


----------



## Nancy

Grapes used to be one of the recommended fruits for hedgehogs but things have changed. Some people say it is only the skin that is toxic, others only near the seeds. Many have fed grapes in the past, including myself, with no harm but there have been two that I know of renal failure deaths after eating grapes. We now know they are toxic to dogs and other animals and to some hedgehogs. 

Renal failure can be a slow process. It doesn't always happen suddenly. The two grape related hedgehog deaths I know of it started within a few hours. Perhaps there have been more grape related deaths where grapes were fed in the weeks prior to the symptoms and grapes would never have been suspected. 

Lucky for me, Snow was the only one that liked them and I only ever gave her very tiny pieces but quit when I read they were finding them to be toxic to dogs.

It's not worth the risk.


----------



## karidaluv

Kay thanks. I'll just keep tabs on him.


----------



## Tomato

I too have heard that grape seeds and grape skin can be toxic. It might depend on the type of grape, but I really don't know. If they like grapes, I'd just cut off the skin and remove the seeds. Maybe it's a treat once in a while?


----------



## Nancy

Tomato said:


> If they like grapes, I'd just cut off the skin and remove the seeds. Maybe it's a treat once in a while?


Sorry Tomato but I so disagree with you. Do you really think it's worth the risk? That's kind of like playing Russian Roulette with the hedgehogs life.

Please folks. If you care about your hedgehog, don't follow this advice! Watching an animal die with renal failure is not pretty. There are so many treats that are totally safe so I don't understand any reasoning behind risking feeding grapes in any way, shape or form.


----------



## HedgeMom

Tomato said:


> I too have heard that grape seeds and grape skin can be toxic. It might depend on the type of grape, but I really don't know. If they like grapes, I'd just cut off the skin and remove the seeds. Maybe it's a treat once in a while?


Never EVER feed grapes or raisins to a hedgehog. It is unknown as to exactly why or what causes renal failure in animals that ingest grapes but it can cause renal failure almost immediately after ingestion.

There is NOTHING in a grape that can't be found in another fruit. Watermelons are much more effective at rehydrating as is Jello or even syringed Pedialyte.


----------



## karidaluv

I've been watching Rex and I'm hoping that I don't see any signs of trouble. He ate grapes for a few weeks now as his treat. Seedless, green grapes from albertsons. I would feed him 1 grape all chopped up as a treat in his treat bowl twice a week since he came home. I've since thrown out the grapes and he eats berries now. Hopefully he won't have any problems. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

